# How to smoke a boston butt??



## db0012

I got a new electric smoker..Going to try to smoke a 7lb boston butt..I have put a few in the oven before..but never in a smoker..I was wondering if someone could give me a few pointers??? How long to smoke (it cooks at 250 deg)..What temp inside of butt to shoot for...I like pulled pork barQ???how to arrange the meat inside smoker??...smoke first then wrap with foil??? How long to smoke with wood chips??? Im sure Yall know..thanks guys


----------



## Jeff Raines

I'm sure someone will give you much better advice since I've only done it once,just last week.
I marinated a 13lber in apple cider/vineger,50-50,overnight.Put it in the smoker for 8 hours.Turned out fine.
Next time I'll do a little more research on here and add a rub to it also,because the outer edge tasted mostly like vineger.


----------



## jimmellow

You have to light the tail end and puff real hard. Just kidding.


----------



## Paymaster

In the smoker at 225-250 degrees fat cap up until internal temp is 200 degrees. I don't use a dry rub but rather soak mine in apple juice for an hour or so then put in the smoker. I spray or baste the meat once every hour and a half or so with apple juice. I use apple or pear wood smoke for flavor.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

I do use a dry rub, and I start with the fat cap down.  After about 6-8 hours, I flip, and put rub on the fat cap, and finish cooking.  I generally allow about 1 1/2 hours per lbs.  But that sort of maxs out at 10 lbs.  

Biggest thing is once you get your smoker temp stabilized, leave it alone.  Don't be opening it and looking, it's not going anywhere.

When you can twist the blade bone, it's done.



> I'm sure someone will give you much better advice since I've only done it once,just last week.
> I marinated a 13lber in apple cider/vineger,50-50,overnight.Put it in the smoker for 8 hours.Turned out fine.
> Next time I'll do a little more research on here and add a rub to it also,because the outer edge tasted mostly like vineger.



There was a restaurant on Diner, Drive-ins, and Dives that was marinating like that, then roasting for pork sandwiches.  Wondered how it would taste.  

Sort of the same idea as German sauerbraten.


----------



## JeffJLH

I have to agree with Twenty five. I use a dry rub to but I do mine a little diffrent. I place it on the cooker fatty side down and try to get a heavy smoke into the cooker, leaving them for about 1-1.5hours. I take the butts off dry rub them generously with season salt, pepper and granulate garlic. Next I wrap them in tin foil and cook for at least 4 more hours. The tin foil makes them so jucy!!


----------



## db0012

Alright guys--thanks for the tips. Going to try it this weekend!!!


----------



## Steve Thompson

Lot of things you can rub on it. Apple wood is a real key.


----------



## TrkJky

I put about an 8 pound butt in a 2 1/2 gal freezer bag and cover with just plain old apple juice. I start this on Wed. and let it marinate until Sat. I don't put any other seasoning on it and smoke with a mix of oak, pecan and fig. The first 6 hours the butt is uncovered in the smoker. The last 2 hours i move it into a foil roasting pan and add about 1 to 1 1/2 inches of apple juice, seal it tight with foil and leave it.  When it's done the bone comes out clean.  I keep my temp. around 225 - 230 but the trick is not to open the lid unless you just absolutely have to. I was told once that everytime you open the lid you lose 15 minutes of cooking time. Whether its true or not I dont know.


----------



## Paymaster

TrkJky said:


> I keep my temp. around 225 - 230 but the trick is not to open the lid unless you just absolutely have to. I was told once that everytime you open the lid you lose 15 minutes of cooking time. Whether its true or not I dont know.




I think it is according to the size of your smoker. Mine is small enough that it gets back to heat pretty quick. I open to baste/spray apple juice and that is about it.


----------



## db0012

*smoked butt*

Hey guys..I smoked one today..It turned out great...I smoked it for about 5 hrs then i wrapped it in foil for 6 more hrs...temp was 200 internal..basted in apple juice..it fell apart..thanks guys for all the comments..i took a pic but had to take a bite first!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C.

Mannn....It looks good!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## Resica

MMM. That looks awesome!!!


----------



## crackerdave

db0012 said:


> I got a new electric smoker..Going to try to smoke a 7lb boston butt..I have put a few in the oven before..but never in a smoker..I was wondering if someone could give me a few pointers??? How long to smoke (it cooks at 250 deg)..What temp inside of butt to shoot for...I like pulled pork barQ???how to arrange the meat inside smoker??...smoke first then wrap with foil??? How long to smoke with wood chips??? Im sure Yall know..thanks guys



Pecan wood,salt,and pepper.

Sounds like you made a good 'un,though! The apple juice is a good idea.


----------



## AmericanBorn57

dadgum that looks good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I always put dry heat in the smoker for the first 1-2 hours then I put damp sawdust or wood chips in the smoker.  I think the meat absorbs more of the smoke if it is slightly dry on the outside.


----------



## Steve78

Old thread I know, found it on google. Where is the best place to get pecan or apple wood chips other then the obvious. Can you buy them at kroger, wal mart etc?


----------



## Hawk Pride

Steve78 said:


> Old thread I know, found it on google. Where is the best place to get pecan or apple wood chips other then the obvious. Can you buy them at kroger, wal mart etc?



Bass Pro has a good selection of woodchips.Apple,Pecan,Hickory,Pecan,Maple,Mesquite,Cherry,Oak,and the chips they make out of the barrels used to age Jack Daniels Whiskey.


----------



## cafish

rubb it in yellow mustard put your spices on it let it stay in refrig. over night-take out while getting fire hot -let it get room temp-put on smoker for 4 hrs at 230 then wrap with foil for three to four more hrs at 230 till  at least 190 to 200 then remove and let rest for 45min. then pull and enjoy


----------



## shakey gizzard

Steve78 said:


> Old thread I know, found it on google. Where is the best place to get pecan or apple wood chips other then the obvious. Can you buy them at kroger, wal mart etc?



Academy sports!


----------

